# Shooting pro



## rayray8302 (May 3, 2013)

I'm looking to start shooting pro this year at indoor national, but when I try to get my membership it says that I need a standing nfaa pros number to sign up. What do I have to do


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

https://www.nfaausa.com/membership-levels


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Do you know any Pros in your part of the country? I believe the requirement for a new Pro membership requires an existing Pro "sponsor" the new Pro's membership. The rationale behind that rule was intended to have the current Pro explain requirements of the division including items such as dress code and other aspects of the Code of Conduct, etc., and create a contact for the new pro to go to should they have any questions. If you know any existing Pros you should just need to contact one of them for sponsorship. If not, contact Randall Wellings, Pro Chairperson, or one of the pros on the pro committee and they should be able to assist.

JB >>------->


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

See if you live near CHPro the requirements for his help are pretty simple, yet strict.

Culvers frozen custard is the preferred gratuity - but if that is not available, any ice cream will do.

Hey Jeff!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just call the NFAA office, Natalie will get you signed up in about 5 minutes


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> See if you live near CHPro the requirements for his help are pretty simple, yet strict.
> 
> Culvers frozen custard is the preferred gratuity - but if that is not available, any ice cream will do.
> 
> Hey Jeff!


You had me at CULVERS!


----------

